

RubyMine 1.0 Released - ujeezy
http://www.rubyinside.com/rubymine-1-0-ruby-ide-1818.html

======
peakpg
This program is great in my opinion. Even it is 1.0 (actually 1.1 is out
already) state, it add a lot of features that a text editor doesn't have. My
top favorites include:

1\. Refactoring, especially really simple ones like rename method are highly
useful.

2\. Built in local history including side by side diffs with your version
control system.

3\. Middle mouse to 'jump to source'. Ever come across a method and go 'WTF is
this?'. One click and you can jump right to the Ruby or Rails method source
code. This can be extremely helpful for new developers learning RoR.

4\. Integrated testing support to run single tests within the UI. (Textmate
does have this too)

And last time I checked, Textmate seemed to be a pretty popular text editor
with the Ruby community, and that runs about $60 US currently. Unless your
time as a developer is valueless, laying out $100 can easily be justified if
it saves you exactly 1 hour of productivity over its life time. Paying for
good tools that save time is smart business.

Given how amazing JetBrains' IDEA product was for the Java IDE world at the
time, I can only imagine how much better this tool will get over time,
especially if the Ruby Community starts using it.

------
bjclark
I'm liking RubyMine and 1.1 has support for Cucumber. It's not as polished as
Textmate, but it has light years more functionality. Split window, basic
refactoring, search that doesn't blow, etc.

------
timmaah
Seemed really overly slow for me. Sticking with gedit with plugins and added
syntax highlighting

